# Hello everyone!



## Ledarious (Jun 3, 2005)

I stumbled upon this site totally by accident and loved it.Being a WWII aircraft fanatic this site rocks.Thanks to all who are responsible for putting together what I think is the best site for a WWII aircraft buff like me....D


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jun 3, 2005)

Welcome. 
Don't let the constant bickering fool you. We really love each other here.


----------



## Medvedya (Jun 3, 2005)

In a manly sort of way though!


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jun 3, 2005)

Uh...yeah...


----------



## Medvedya (Jun 3, 2005)

Well, I know that Lanc and C.C love each other in more than a manly way, but fine fellows nonetheless.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 3, 2005)

I love no one..... And no one loves me........

Well, there was this little baby Blue Jay I found once when I was 7........


----------



## evangilder (Jun 3, 2005)

Well, kick your shoes off and sit for awhile. I did that several months ago, now I'm having this chair surgically removed from my ass!  Seriously, there are a good group of folks here. Mind your Ps and Qs and you will get along fine.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 3, 2005)

Just so theres no mis-representation, I'm the board moron....... Just regard all my posts as jibberish and ull get along just fine....


----------



## evangilder (Jun 3, 2005)

Nah les, you aren't the moron, I prefer the hockey term, the goon.


----------



## SeaNorris (Jun 3, 2005)

Steer clear of HotSpace


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jun 3, 2005)

And I'm the token Hoser. 
Actually, make that the token "English" Hoser. Maestro and sunny91 would be the "French" ones.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 3, 2005)

LOL. Ill accept the goon moniker, seeing how thats how i lived my life for many years...... On the rink, pummeling little guys.... What fun that was.... Too bad the knee is a very weak joint.....


----------



## evangilder (Jun 3, 2005)

Well, it was either goon or Minister of Whoop-Ass.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jun 3, 2005)

The nuts are a pretty weak joint too. That's even worse.


----------



## evangilder (Jun 3, 2005)

But you can wear a cup for the pods, NS. The knee is a tough one.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jun 3, 2005)

I guess I should have worn a better cup. 
But you're certainly right about the knees.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 3, 2005)

I boarded this guy against the glass, and rang his bell.... Unfortunatly, I was off balance and we both fell bacwards, with him on top of me........

POP!

Thats all it took........ Hockey career???? Right down the shiiter..... I tried a comeback, but pffftttttt......... Too slow... Cant push off with the left leg.... Oh well......

Some have told me my life would make a good book... I think theyre all stoned.....


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 3, 2005)

HOWDY LED! WELCOME!


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jun 3, 2005)

I dunno les, I think it'd make an interesting read. Seriously.


----------



## Medvedya (Jun 3, 2005)

Wouldn't OpSec rear it's ugly head for all the best bits though?


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jun 3, 2005)

It would have to be the strictly non-classified stuff I guess. If there is any that is.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 3, 2005)

Dont know about the best bits, Med... Maybe the roughest.... Alot of it sucked... Badly...

****Disclaimer****
Names and Locations have been changed to protect OpSec...

Ask Marcinko about that.....


----------



## evangilder (Jun 3, 2005)

I have read one of his books, Rogue Warrior. Good read.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jun 3, 2005)

I thought so too.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 3, 2005)

Alot of that stuff (NOT ALL) is factual... Ive met him twice and he's no BS guys.... Badass.... I watched him toss 5 SEALS around like dolls....


----------



## evangilder (Jun 3, 2005)

I have only seen his pictures. He looks like a guy you don't want pissed at you, that's for sure!


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 3, 2005)

He was so freakin fast..... Like Steven Segal fast, but in the flesh.... One of the most amazing individuals I've ever met, and I've met a few I'll tell ya...


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jun 3, 2005)

He started out as a rating didn't he, but took a commission? I can't quite recall, and I don't actually have a copy of any books.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 3, 2005)

Yea, he was what we call a "Mustang".... Enlisted to Commisioned Officer...


----------



## trackend (Jun 4, 2005)

Ledarious said:


> I stumbled upon this site totally by accident and loved it.Being a WWII aircraft fanatic this site rocks.Thanks to all who are responsible for putting together what I think is the best site for a WWII aircraft buff like me....D



Hi Led 
I hope you have some interesting conflabs with the fellas on here
I know I've learned alot since coming on here trouble is having a brain like a goldfish I forget it after 5 mins it does keep the site fresh for me though  
Cheers mate


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jun 4, 2005)

Hi trackend, I'm Nonskimmer. Pleased to meet ya, and welcome to the site. Please, call me Skim.


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

That was rotten, NS!


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 4, 2005)

It took me a whole second and a half to realize what kind of twisted joke skim was playin...


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

Yeah, it was what I call a "comedy grenade". It takes a second before you realize how funny it is.


----------



## trackend (Jun 4, 2005)

You rotten bum Nunskinner. 
Oh by the way hi guys, girls er guys I think.
"my brain hurts"


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jun 4, 2005)

Time for a nap already?


----------



## trackend (Jun 4, 2005)

ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ fart ZZZZZZZZZZZZ


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jun 4, 2005)




----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)




----------



## Ledarious (Jun 4, 2005)

Thanks to all for the welcome,I think I'm going to like it here


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 5, 2005)

you'd better


----------



## plan_D (Jun 5, 2005)

There's the first threat...from lanc of all people...


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 5, 2005)

Hehe....


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 6, 2005)

hey i'm a very threatening person, look, i'm almost as tall as this house........


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 6, 2005)

MY GOD - YOU LOOK LIKE "CHUCKIE"


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 6, 2005)

Thats not threatening....This is threatening


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 6, 2005)

Rather poor grammar don't you think?


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 6, 2005)

Where?


----------



## Hot Space (Jun 7, 2005)

FLYBOYJ said:


> MY GOD - YOU LOOK LIKE "CHUCKIE"



Chuckie? More like a Muppet with all that hair  

Hot Space


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 7, 2005)




----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 7, 2005)

CC said:


> Where?



you have used all capitals, ecept for the "i" in "DAVID"........


----------



## trackend (Jun 7, 2005)

Christ Lanc  you look like a Wookie on crack


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 7, 2005)




----------



## Nonskimmer (Jun 7, 2005)




----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 7, 2005)

U wanna see a Wookie?????????


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jun 7, 2005)

Nice.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 7, 2005)

GEEZZ - Reminds me of this chick from Flatbush I used to......

WHAT THE HELL AM I SAYING!


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 7, 2005)

With teeth like that I can believe it FBJ.......


----------



## Hot Space (Jun 7, 2005)

lesofprimus said:


> U wanna see a Wookie?????????



I've had that  

Hot Space


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 8, 2005)

just as a note my hair isn't always like that......


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 8, 2005)

You mean it was longer?!?


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 8, 2005)

my god i came on this page and that's the first comment i saw i wasn't sure what it was with reference to  but no it hasn't been cut since then, what i meant was that it's normally down not flying round like that.......


----------



## Hot Space (Jun 8, 2005)

Only when I get up that's all  

Hot Space


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 8, 2005)

the lancaster kicks ass said:


> my god i came on this page and that's the first comment i saw i wasn't sure what it was with reference to ...


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 10, 2005)

the lancaster kicks ass said:


> CC said:
> 
> 
> > Where?
> ...



No thats the font style...abtly named "Facelift"


----------

